

Glitch: The Big Unlaunching - billturner
http://www.glitch.com/blog/2011/11/30/the-big-unlaunching/

======
TWSS
We've recently had to do something similar, and I appreciate the transparency
around this. Thanks for sharing your experiences and intentions with your
customers, it's a good template for how others can gracefully make decisions
like this.

